

Poor Microsoft Doesn’t Understand What Tablets Are For - prostoalex
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/09/23/microsoft_surface_2_surface_pro_2_tablets_for_people_who_hate_fun.html

======
Casseres
It should be:

Microsoft Surface 2, Surface Pro 2 Tablets for People Who Know What They Are
Doing - All Others Need to Get an iPad

